# Emergency rehome of cat with fcov



## Tom Artus (May 30, 2019)

Hi guy's, I am new to this forum and I have thrown myself in at the deep end. I desperately need to rehome my cat Zeali. She is an absolutely delightful little lady and is full of love, however I am unable to keep her and although it breaks my heart, she needs a new home.
Zeali has previously been diagnosed with FCOV, making her circumstances difficult to accommodate. She is not allowed contact with other cats which has left me unable to go through the normal cat adoption process involving rescue centres. 
If anyone thinks they can help, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Please do contact local rescue centres anyway, some run a direct rehoming programme where the cat stays in their original home until an adopter is found. You will get the home checks and backup from the rescue to help find her a good home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tom Artus said:


> Hi guy's, I am new to this forum and I have thrown myself in at the deep end. I desperately need to rehome my cat Zeali. She is an absolutely delightful little lady and is full of love, however I am unable to keep her and although it breaks my heart, she needs a new home.
> Zeali has previously been diagnosed with FCOV, making her circumstances difficult to accommodate. She is not allowed contact with other cats which has left me unable to go through the normal cat adoption process involving rescue centres.
> If anyone thinks they can help, please do not hesitate to contact me.


Hello Tom, sorry I am replying very late to your post having only just seen it.

FCoV (Feline Coronavirus) is endemic in the cat population. A good percentage of the cat population has had the virus and some remain carriers. Most get over it without a problem. Many of the cats we take in at the Shelter have undoubtedly had FCoV in the past.

I don't know who advised you that Zeali should have no contact with other cats, or why they told you this? Does she have a very high titre of the virus? Or do you know for a fact she is shedding it in her faeces? If not then I can't see why she can't go through the normal process of going into a Rescue and being assessed, and then adopted by a suitable person who has been home checked. .


----------

